# Wisteria live plants



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a few wisteria live plants in my 55 gallon tank. recently i have noticed that all the leaves are dissapearing. the plants are about 6-9" tall. they have been growing for about 3 months now. 

the tank that i have these in have 3 fiddler crabs, 1 common pleco, 1 rubberlipped pleco, 7 danios, 1 rainbow shark, 2 cory cats, 2 black neon tetras.

which of these fish could possibly be eating the leaves? right now i have sticks for limbs with no leaves at all.....none of the stems are brrown, they are nice and green.

what fish is the theif? :fish:


----------



## _Jay (Jul 3, 2009)

I would look at Light and available nutrients as the problem.

Jay


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

i would say the plecos. They sometimes go after plants - especially when they are hungry.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all of your fish with the exception of the cory cats are capable of damaging your plants.. but i have never had cories bother my plants... they are omnivorous species after all... wysteria has pretty tender leaves so nibbling would be pretty easy and inviting.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do the leaves disappear at night or during the day? Are there any leaves stuck to or in the filter (an unhappy plant will sometimes drop leaves)?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

from what i am reading; only the soft leafy parts are gone leaving the stems and limbs..
i am not sure that happens with unhappy plants whose leaves are like wisterias...


----------

